# What's YOUR Fave Split Pea Soup?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Split pea soup is so filling and delicious, and lends itself well to leftovers. It's also a very flexible soup as far as recipes go. So, with fall here and colder days and nights approaching, what's YOUR favorite split pea soup recipe?

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

None. The stuff is just awful.

Phil


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't have a recipe as such, Shel. Just wing it, cooking it with flanken, when I can find it (my mother's way). If not, a piece of smoked ham is nice.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Was my mother/grandmother's as a kid, but they also used flanken & i have been a non0-rd meat eater for 30 years... I need a good recipe!
pgr


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, I forgot about the flanken. I'm gonna have to look into that. I remember Grandma Bessie's soup -it was so delicious, rich, and flavorful. She used flanken .... mmmm!

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Interested in curried pea soup - no red meat. If that's of some interst, I'll post a recipe or two on my next pass through the forum.

shel


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Shel, I wold love it. I am very allergic to nightshades and the curry probably has chili or red pepper flakes, but I can probably adapt.
pgr


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

As you can see, it's not my recipe, but I do like the soup ...

*Curried Split Pea Soup *
Alton Brown

2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 cup chopped onion 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon minced fresh garlic 
12 ounces dried green or yellow split peas, picked over and rinsed 
5 cups chicken broth 
1 tablespoon curry powder

Place the butter into a large (4 to 6-quart) saucepan over medium-low heat. Once melted, add the onion and a generous pinch of salt and sweat for 2 to 3 minutes. Add the garlic and continue to sweat for an additional 1 to 2 minutes, making certain not to allow onions or garlic to brown.

Add the peas, chicken broth and curry powder. Increase heat to high and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low, cover and cook at a simmer until the peas are tender and not holding their shape any longer, approximately 45 to 50 minutes. Taste and adjust seasoning as needed. Using care and a stick blender, puree the soup until the desired consistency. Watch out for hot splatters.

*Curry Powder Blend *
Alton Brown,

2 tablespoons whole cumin seeds, toasted 
2 tablespoons whole cardamom seeds, toasted 
2 tablespoons whole coriander seeds, toasted 
1/4 cup ground turmeric 
1 tablespoon dry mustard 
1 teaspoon cayenne

Place all ingredients in a container with an airtight lid. Shake to combine. Store in a cool dry place for up to 6 months. When ready to use, grind and add to dishes according to taste.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Saute onions, garlic with olive oil or veg oil
add rinsed split peas, water 2" over the peas, bay leaves, thyme, and a meaty ham bone.
Cook for about 1 hour, add diced, peeled carrots....check salt and pepper.
finish cooking until tender shmush. 
Remove ham bone and take the meat off and chop...add meat back to pot.

Serve topped with sharp cheddar (or ex sharp cheddar) possibly some cooked new potatoes, maybe additional minced ham. Great with buttermilk cornbread.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Shel, I can easily make that minus the cayenne and just add more black pepper. I watch Alton Brown a lot, but have never tried his recipes. Her's my chance!

Gona make pumpkin soup this pm (have pumpkins that were left from the staging from event yesterday. 
ALSO gonna make carrot ginger, have a big bag of carrots left over from earlier in the week.

Cool, sunny beautiful day here.
pgr


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's part of the nightshade family, but if it's not, some hot Spanish paprika might be a good substitute.

shel


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

It is a nightshade....

Nightshades are: Potatoes (NOT sweet potatoes or yams thankfully!)
Tomatoes
All peppers (bell, cayenne, red, chili, paprika, etc) 
Eggplant 
Tobacco
Kept thinking I could have some, but not others... definately doesn't work!!
Have to be really careful to wear gloves when working with them.
pgr


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thoughtthat might be the case, but wasn't 100% sure ...


----------

